# 3D'06 January comp on the bot



## el gappo

Aim for 1st, 6th or 10th place







And save ALL scores, no matter what they are. You can always delete higher subs and shoot lower for a 10 pointer.

I have a really bad x3 in the media center that I can pull if we get desperate.


----------



## veblen

Aye aye, captains! Hex core coming right up.


----------



## Moparman

I hate i have no internet connection at home. Or i would be all over this.


----------



## DevilDriver

My FX-6100 rig gets a 19484 in 3d'06. it's not the most current version of '06 so I'm getting it now. if my score is worth any thing to the team I'll submit my score when I get home tonight.


----------



## wumpus

2500k is in it for the 4 core category......

I made sure it passed after you left clep.


----------



## Rasparthe

Sorry I have almost no GPUs at the moment sold the majority of them off except the AGP cards that I'm going to start into next. Not the contest for me really but perhaps I can still get there if needed.


----------



## cssorkinman

I submitted a score with my FX-55
http://hwbot.org/competition/hoc_jan12/stage/401_1x_cpu_3dmark06
Let me know if it's a help to the team or if i need to remove it








I slapped an H-60 watercooler on it and dropped the temps almost 20C at idle and almost 10C at full load over the stock cooler


----------



## just_nuke_em

If my gigabyte 790x board clocks decently then I'll grab the 1x with a sempron. If no one has a good 555 that will unlock to a 3x, then I'll use my 720 for 3x.

I should say though I don't know jack about how to get good efficiency in 3d benches


----------



## reggiesanchez

I can do 3 core I think


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *veblen*
> 
> Aye aye, captains! Hex core coming right up.


 Gonna need it.. we have a shortage of Intel Hex.. maybe FtW will enter too.. its good to push the ranks 

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wumpus*
> 
> 2500k is in it for the 4 core category......
> 
> I made sure it passed after you left clep.










Cant wait.. we will get to grab a few subs..have to remember just to make it the wallpaper for the 3D rig..and we will be golden!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *just_nuke_em*
> 
> If my gigabyte 790x board clocks decently then I'll grab the 1x with a sempron. If no one has a good 555 that will unlock to a 3x, then I'll use my 720 for 3x.
> 
> I should say though I don't know jack about how to get good efficiency in 3d benches


No unlocks allowed... so 720 it is..









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reggiesanchez*
> 
> I can do 3 core I think


Dew it brutha man!

*If we can get 2x podium places per class, would be such an epic stomping.


----------



## just_nuke_em

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> No unlocks allowed... so 720 it is..












Quote:


> What's the challenge of this month: run 3DMark06 with 1, 2, 3, 4 and a 6 core configuration *(unlocking allowed)*.


----------



## CL3P20

wow.. i keep reading confusing posts on the bot getting me all screwed up lolz









*Looks like you guys got things handled pretty good already then







..although I dont have the CPU or GPU to take first in 4core... will need at least 5.5ghz 2600k and frozen GTX580 or 7970 to bust 41k.

I got 2core licked good though


----------



## Redwoodz

So by "unlocking" does that only mean unlocking a dual core to 3 cores or can you disable a quad to a 3 core too?

Edit: nvm-no disabling allowed.Guess I'll have to dig out the Athlon X3.


----------



## Rasparthe

Yep, unlocking is allowed, disabling is not.


----------



## reggiesanchez

I has a 560 ive been meaning to bench 480s are pretty good at 06 too had the gold long after refrence 580s came out


----------



## veblen

Submitted for hex core and quad core.









Have a Sempron 140 I can use for single and dual core (unlockable) but it's under the stock heatsink.







Also have an i3 530 and H55-UD2H but that's in a work rig.


----------



## CL3P20

bumpage! - Im running for 2x core today...


----------



## Redwoodz

Ok got my X3 up and running
http://www.hwbot.org/competition/hoc_jan12/stage/403_3x_cpu_3dmark06



puts us 2 points from the lead.
Just want to also point out the rules for unlocking,as they have changed a few times it seems
1.Your CPU will be scored as the stock numbers dictate.
so your Phenom II X2 555 will be scored as a dual-core,even if you unlock to 3 or 4 cores.This may allow the Phenom's to compete against the i3's and i5's
2.You can use multiple sockets,so an SR2 with both 6core CPU's would still be scored as a 6 core CPU

3.Unlocking is allowed,but disabling cores is pointless because you will still be scored as a quad core

We can win this!


----------



## CL3P20

All-

we will need members with lower scoring systems for final submissions.. so dont think that just because you submit a 2nd place entry that we will keep it! If we have an 11th place it worth more points.. so you may be asked to delete your submission for the sake of the class victory.

*Keep it up guys.. remember.. strategy on these comps is to come hard and score high early... and finish low. This way the delta between 1st and last place is smaller...making it harder for people to enter final scores.*


----------



## Redwoodz

I think the more submissions by different members, the better. So if we can get 20 plus members submitted in one class that greatly improves the teams odds.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redwoodz*
> 
> I think the more submissions by different members, the better. So if we can get 20 plus members submitted in one class that greatly improves the teams odds.


I was thinking that when I submitted my score , can someone confirm for me thats how it works? Can a team have more than one submission in the rankings at a time? If i was mistaken I should probably bow out and let the more experienced members take over, dont wanna hurt the teams chances









I snooped around the site for more specific rules but my snooping skills failed me.

I submitted a score in the 1x comp. It's currently 11th place for 10 pts. If I get bumped from down another place its 0 pts.
Can / should i submit another score to try to retake 11 place? ( I think that's what my hardware realistically may have a chance at) .


----------



## just_nuke_em

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I was thinking that when I submitted my score , can someone confirm for me thats how it works? Can a team have more than one submission in the rankings at a time? If i was mistaken I should probably bow out and let the more experienced members take over, dont wanna hurt the teams chances
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I snooped around the site for more specific rules but my snooping skills failed me.
> I submitted a score in the 1x comp. It's currently 11th place for 10 pts. If I get bumped from down another place its 0 pts.
> Can / should i submit another score to try to retake 11 place? ( I think that's what my hardware realistically may have a chance at) .


It's a comp between teams, so only one score per team.

Thus, we need to work together and figure out who has best score for the situation. The highest does not necessarily win this one.


----------



## cssorkinman

So when my score gets bumped from 11th do I have to delete it before a teamate can submit a pointworthy score?


----------



## just_nuke_em

It should be like the other comps where a higher teammate's score will bump your off. If they are lower, your's will stay.

So if you are in a middle spot (like between 1 and 6) then you would either try to get the top or delete your's. If you delete your's then you can go for a lower spot or let someone else try to take a lower spot.

That's how I understand it at least.


----------



## Redwoodz

Yeah the strategy is a little hard to figure.Won't really matter for the team with the top score,but where it get's tricky is if there are multiple team members in the mid ranks(2-11) with valid submissions.If the highest one is deleted,does the next highest score return,or is it gone if it's been bumped?


----------



## cssorkinman

Yeah, it's gonna require some co-ordination to do well if you haven't got the best score in a particular class. 11th place is so precarious. Yeah I got 10 points- buuuuump..... rats I got nothin'


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Yeah, it's gonna require some co-ordination to do well if you haven't got the best score in a particular class. 11th place is so precarious. Yeah I got 10 points- buuuuump..... rats I got nothin'


This is why we need to submit more high scores early on.. this will help to narrow the margin as much as possible, when it comes time to 'slip' in to the higher scoring positions.. Having a narrow delta between placed scores will make it much harder for folks to overtake your score again.


----------



## hellboy_101

Do you need an i7 2700k @ 4.8ghz and 2 X 7970's? Will it help or make things worse?


----------



## CL3P20

You can only use 1x GPU for the comp.. so if you can post a score higher than 39.8k with it, to overtake 2nd place in the 4core bracket.. then yes, by all means.. please do so







..although your going to need more than 5.4ghz CPU and 1200mhz GPU core to make that


----------



## hellboy_101

Hot damn, 5.4Ghz on my H100 may even be pushing it. Though it would only need to hold up for that run. And I can push the 7970 further with 100% fan speed. I shall play with it when I get home.


----------



## veblen

Noticed we _still_ don't have a submission for dual core.

Sempron 140 (unlocked to X2) incoming! Should slide in at 11th place.


----------



## CL3P20

Nice work man.. that would help me out some  ,,, been too busy getting ready for LN event to grab DI and run dual-core. May get a backup highscore on LN just in case


----------



## veblen

Good idea! Wish I was in Nor Cal...hoping to move there in the next couple of years.

Am currently trying to improve my score in the quad core category.


----------



## cssorkinman

OCN is in the top spot for the moment, with rankings of 11 , 11, 3, 2 and 3 in the respective classes. 40 total points out of 50 possible


----------



## Mikecdm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> OCN is in the top spot for the moment, with rankings of 11 , 11, 3, 2 and 3 in the respective classes. 40 total points out of 50 possible


Bad part of those 11th place scores is that they're soon going to be worth nothing once someone submits a higher score.


----------



## CL3P20

Great job guys! Remember to hold a suitable backup score for this comp!!


----------



## Redwoodz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *veblen*
> 
> Good idea! Wish I was in Nor Cal...hoping to move there in the next couple of years.
> Am currently trying to improve my score in the quad core category.


You won't regret it if you do make it out here.


----------



## cssorkinman

I see that my sub for the single core got knocked out of the points. That's about all I could squeeze out of that old rig , so I hope another member has a single core that can represent the team








edit: NVM... I see someone has taken up the slack and we are back on top in points


----------



## CL3P20

*Go Team!! Only 8x days left! *









**Current dual-core entry should have backup ready.. there is a gap large enough for someone to easily knock us out..

**Current tri-core entry should try to overtake the next highest place for more points..

*TIPS:*

unless your using 7900ATI .. you should be running Win XP for 3D'06 ... you can manually disable un-needed services, using task manager before runs, and set the bench to high priority as well as kill explorer before the run. Just open new command and type "explorer" to get your desktop back once the bench is finished.







This is largely a CPU dependent bench... so faster CPU with tight ram timings will produce more score with GPU at the same clocks. For older [pre SB] platforms.. increasing PCI-E freq can bring small gains as well.


----------



## el gappo

Good stuff guys


----------



## CL3P20

gotta backup for 2nd place in the dual core bracket if 10th ends up getting sniped


----------



## CL3P20

submitted once PURE knocked our 10th place out.. my submission knocked them back into 11th.. so OCN is back in the lead again,


----------



## el gappo

Hope y'all got back ups, 2 in a row


----------



## just_nuke_em

Grabbing some LN2 this weekend for x3 and x1, still trying to figure out a good OS.

BTW clep, that 3d OS you gave me crashes during install. Did you ever get it to work?


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *just_nuke_em*
> 
> Grabbing some LN2 this weekend for x3 and x1, still trying to figure out a good OS.
> 
> BTW clep, that 3d OS you gave me crashes during install. Did you ever get it to work?


not tested the OS yet.. was hoping to but never had time.







..Good to know i can scrap that Nlite profile now though and start a new one







I have been real hit-or-miss lately with Nlite.. only good to come out of recent OS tuning was the changes i made to Tiny-Vista..*its now "CL3P's Tiny-er Vista"


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *just_nuke_em*
> 
> Grabbing some LN2 this weekend for x3 and x1, still trying to figure out a good OS.
> BTW clep, that 3d OS you gave me crashes during install. Did you ever get it to work?


I was just going to say that someone needs to run the x1 06 again, because we're currently in 10th, so we could loose those points easily.


----------



## just_nuke_em

I should be able to bench the x1 at 5ghz+ and the x3 at 5.5+ with a 580 at round 950 core.

So what's better, vanilla xp, vista, or 7?


----------



## CL3P20

you always want XP for 3D'06.. unless your stuck using the bonk win7 drivers for 7970

..and yes..go get'em nuke_em.. that x3 class is screaming for you


----------



## veblen

Backup score for single core up!









OCN will prevail!


----------



## topdog

XP works fine for me with a 7970, it just crashes when I open GPU-Z


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *topdog*
> 
> XP works fine for me with a 7970, it just crashes when I open GPU-Z


ahh.. didnt quite know the specifics of it..just saw like 90% sub's with win7 drivers so far  thanks for the tidbit!

@ veblen -







... would be solid to lock-in a 13,780 in that class.. would knock PURE out of top3 overall and secure the win for us as well


----------



## veblen

Got a number of backups for 10th place, shameful as that sounds.


----------



## just_nuke_em

Well my Llano competition adventure was a waste







, hopefully I can get some decent scores for this one.


----------



## CL3P20

team tactics are FTW.. No shame in competition, so long as there are no cheats


----------



## veblen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *just_nuke_em*
> 
> Well my Llano competition adventure was a waste
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , hopefully I can get some decent scores for this one.


Yeah, after seeing the scores for the Llano comp, I gave up and transformed the rig into a HTPC.


----------



## just_nuke_em

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *veblen*
> 
> Yeah, after seeing the scores for the Llano comp, I gave up and transformed the rig into a HTPC.


Yeah well, doesn't help that I don't have ram than I can clock over 2600. Also can't figure out how they are getting such high ref clocks







. I really hate that gigabyte board. Wish Asus had comps like that.


----------



## Rasparthe

I agree I just don't have the time to take 6 or 7 hours to tweak and figure out who to get those high blck. Gave up on it.


----------



## just_nuke_em

Still managed to almost get 6ghz out of that 3870k though









On another note, my CHIV is really starting to crap out on me. Damn thing can't take any mounting pressure, so the pot is just sitting on the core









Won't even complete at stock now







. I'll toss it on the 790x tomorrow and see if I can't get anything from that.


----------



## veblen

Single core backup score #2 up!









OCN back on top!


----------



## CL3P20

we badly need stronger subs in the 1x and 3x core brackets to take this win guys!!


----------



## veblen

-growl- My Sempron 140 can only do so much under stock cooling. Will try and reclaim 10th place but yes, someone needs to pick up the slack!


----------



## CL3P20

Why stock bro? Dont you have a aftermarket cooler you can sit on it? or waterblock you can zip-tie to it?









**Time to get some dry-ice and put it in a box with the aircooled rig...


----------



## veblen

Hehe, you got me.







I actually have a waterblock that can go on it; have just been too lazy.

Will do so tomorrow. Time to read up on Sempron overclocking.


----------



## topdog

I'll stick a 13652 up in the x1 class now


----------



## Rasparthe

I think I can grab the 11th place under air if we want to do that instead of going higher.... I have a 10200 under air but stock GPU so should be able to push it up slightly


----------



## just_nuke_em

Looks like both my crosshairs are dead









Quickly trying to prep a 790x for some x3 subs.


----------



## just_nuke_em

5ghz 720, and stock 580 and I already surpassed the top score by 200 points









There we go. Thoroughly spanked the x3 category







. OCN #1 again.

Got 10 other scores to post if I get bumped off


----------



## Rasparthe

Sandbaggers should be out in force now so we will see, speaking of which, I might try and get a single core going, only have a 4890 but will have to see.


----------



## CL3P20

Points in the 6x core bracket are slipping.. hurting our recent progress a bit... Once we take 1x core bracket, we are back in it though for certain.

*currently tied for 1st now for overall.

**Nice job on the 3x core Nuke_em


----------



## veblen

Wish my 3930K hadn't died.







There's no way I can get my 980X high enough to be competitive in 6-core.

Sempron 140 is now under water (highest vcore I've put through a chip so far







)and benching.


----------



## el gappo

Ordered a sempron 145 the other day, gonna go pick it up from post office later on


----------



## veblen

Not going to happen on my end, I'm afraid. I'll need at least 4.4GHz to be competitive and I'm not sure how much vcore I can pump under water (currently 4GHz/1.62v scoring around 11.5k)...though it is only a $25 CPU and I wouldn't mind killing it in the name of OCN.









Go gappo!


----------



## CL3P20

tibbor is in 1`x core now.. uppin the anty for Gappo

1x core needs one of the following:

11.3k

13.7k

17.5k

2x core needs one of the following:

25.6k

6x core needs one of the following:

36.9k

40k

Securing either one of these will hold the overall win for OCN


----------



## Aleslammer

Was going to try some single core 775, but when I pulled the quad and swapped it for a P4 my board wouldn't post. Started checking my mount and found water dripping from my cpu block. The barbs were finger tight forgot to apply extra force and changing cpus loosened the marginally tight barbs. Might of fried a 8800 GT 256, GTX 280 and my Rampage Formula. With the frustration disassembled my 775 completely.

I won't have anything up and running until mid February, need to finish a separate loop for cooling the MB-ASP6T7WS on my i7 gear, has quarter inch metal tubing between the blocks and I don't want to have that much restriction in the cpu loop.


----------



## el gappo

Nomnomnom


----------



## just_nuke_em

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *veblen*
> 
> Not going to happen on my end, I'm afraid. I'll need at least 4.4GHz to be competitive and I'm not sure how much vcore I can pump under water (currently 4GHz/1.62v scoring around 11.5k)...though it is only a $25 CPU and I wouldn't mind killing it in the name of OCN.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go gappo!


That doesn't seem right. I got 14.5k at 4.0ghz with a stock (I think) 580. Crashed before I could save the valid though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> Nomnomnom


Mmm. What board do you have for that?


----------



## el gappo

TA7855GE 128M+







Will have a play tomoz, if CHV/UD7 is better will use that, doubt it tho. Only on SS.


----------



## HiVizMan

36K posted but not 36.9 can do I guess it it is needed - hae a 38.9 if that is any help

Will try and shoot for the 40K not sure possible on water for my CPU. Only have one water rig, so it is either CPU or GPU but not both. No more LN2


----------



## just_nuke_em

I'll see if I can get the M2RSH working tonight, and maybe get some DICE runs in.


----------



## HiVizMan

Have a couple of scores in and around the 36.9 K mark should I submit them and let whoever is managing this sheebang just do they stuff?

Ok got a score that is just better than the current number 1. Do I wait or do I post. Guys these contests are new to me. So feel free to provide guidance here.


----------



## CL3P20

if you can secure more points by entering... please do so. 

**I got 1st in dual-core in the bag.. just pushing for more now


----------



## just_nuke_em

Very nice cl3p. We gona win this









I'm gona go grab some DICE for a Sempron 140 run. If anyone know how to finesse a M2RSH into getting a ref clock over 315, let me know.

EDIT: Got benchable ref clock to 330, didn't get anything worth posting. This is a strange board...


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *just_nuke_em*
> 
> Very nice cl3p. We gona win this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gona go grab some DICE for a Sempron 140 run. If anyone know how to finesse a M2RSH into getting a ref clock over 315, let me know.


I'd talk to redhat_ownage, XtremeCustomz, or possibly Gappo. I know redhat and XC had that board, and it's a possibility that gappo had it too. I think redhat hit 450 fsb on that board, but im not certain.


----------



## Rasparthe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *just_nuke_em*
> 
> Very nice cl3p. We gona win this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gona go grab some DICE for a Sempron 140 run. If anyone know how to finesse a M2RSH into getting a ref clock over 315, let me know.
> EDIT: Got benchable ref clock to 330, didn't get anything worth posting. This is a strange board...


I've always found DFI boards a little odd for overclocking, takes some work to get the most out of them.

I say give up on it... its not worth the effort. Do you want to spend so much of your precious time with a piece of sand of copper? Isn't there something else that you be doing? Friends to talk to? Family to spend some time with?....

I'll even help you out buy buying that nasty board from you!


----------



## HiVizMan

Ok submitted in the 6x group and it has helped our overall points a bit.



Not sure how long it will last in that placing but until my shim arrives - should be today. So I can not do much else. Killed one card already by being impatient, not doing two.


----------



## HiVizMan

I have to pull all my result from the 6x thread. ES is a no no. Sorry guys I did not know.

Actually I can not find where it says that. Saw a couple of people asking about it but no answer on that question. Is MM being coy?


----------



## borandi

MM: The lord of unwritten rules and 'we'll put a bug in for it' my friend. He does assume that because it's in his brain, then everyone else must already know. It would be rude of him to run the competition to close then pull 'No ES' out of the bag, but I wouldn't put it past him.


----------



## HiVizMan

Ah Ian he has so informed me. No ES on the last day. Ah well sorry guys I am out with the 6 core.


----------



## PizzaMan

You guys are rocking it. 8 hours left and I'm on the edge of my seat...


----------



## CL3P20

.. i5 660 ES.. wth MM.. I dug and didnt see any ES rules earlier... and was allowed for the last comp..


----------



## topdog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> .. i5 660 ES.. wth MM.. I dug and didnt see any ES rules earlier... and was allowed for the last comp..


this is going to hit us hard, has anyone else a score that they're able to submit between 18.5k and 22.4k with a dual core


----------



## CL3P20

if i pull my latest sub.. can i re-enter with my previous? .. had 2nd.. would still have it too.. 25.2k


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> see below


unanswered more than 20x days ago.



*







MASSMAN SAYS:*

17 minutes ago -
CL3P20 said: so with 8hrs in the comp.. we get a definitive answer that we cant use ES..? Maybe should have 'hung' that rule out in plain site for all to see... just a thought.

Theres no less than 6x inquiries that went unanswered more than 20x days ago.

Hm. You are absolutely right. I'll revoke the ban on ES for this competition.

For the February challenge it's already on the frontpage. In case you want to file a complaint =>http://hwbot.org/forum/private.php?do=newpm&u=47.

Hiviz --- GOGOGOGOGOGOGOOO!!! 6x core


----------



## veblen

Nice work, CL3P20!


----------



## HiVizMan

Thanks CL3P20 posted back up and busy re benching with different card.


----------



## just_nuke_em

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rasparthe*
> 
> I've always found DFI boards a little odd for overclocking, takes some work to get the most out of them.


Yeah, I understood that when I got it.
Quote:


> I say give up on it... its not worth the effort. Do you want to spend so much of your precious time with a piece of sand of copper? Isn't there something else that you be doing? Friends to talk to? Family to spend some time with?....
> I'll even help you out buy buying that nasty board from you!


LOL







not a chance







. I just need to get out my cattle prod and whip this board into shape.

Though maybe if your NF7 was offered...


----------



## CL3P20

5hrs and counting.... OCN holding 1st in 2x, 3x and 4x core brackets !!







*working on 1st in 6x core i hear... now









*Thanks to TopDog for edging out PURE in the 1x core bracket ..









Nice work guys... *fingers crossed* to the finish line


----------



## topdog

I'm still working on getting 10 points out of this, I'm so close


----------



## CL3P20

3hrs 45min.. *tick tock*


----------



## HiVizMan

Close but no cigar yet - still two hours to go. Need more CPU power to drive the graphic card.


----------



## just_nuke_em

Looks like we are tied now. I can take sixth in x3 and get 10 points and bump poland to 2 points. Is there any weight on the different 10 point stages?


----------



## HiVizMan

Points are points - pretty sure there will be some intense juggling in the last ten minutes or so.Thankfully I can leave that side of it to you guys. Still have not beaten that lads score. But I have not given up yet. Delete or remove any of my scores as needed if it helps the team.


----------



## just_nuke_em

Anyway we can get topdog and redwoodz scores removed to get mine in the right place?

If not, I'll resubmit the top in a little while.


----------



## HiVizMan

Nope I can not do it. Card needs some cold and I have none to give. Sorry guys.


----------



## CL3P20

*we need to knock Team Poland out in either 1x core or 4x core bracket...*

*1x core needs: 12k score to take 10 points*

*4x core needs: either 36k or 40k score to take 10 points *

GOGOGOGOGOGO!!!!!


----------



## topdog

I will be submiting a 35961 in the 4X class now which wont change anything but.....

If just nuke em sticks his no1 X3 back up for 10 points and remove FTW's X4 score at 8 points we will gain 4 points on united team of poland which is two more than just nuke em plan

i'll leave it to you


----------



## just_nuke_em

But taking the 6th spot in x3 bumps poland down 8 points.


----------



## CL3P20




----------



## just_nuke_em

And Redwoodz. I got a 18k score right under Poland, but red is at 19k.

Lol







, bet they are gona be pissed.


----------



## CL3P20

done and done









*just noticed we can take 10points in 4x core too if i pencil whip a few entries.. not sure if i want to go through that many deletions in the few minutes that remain though.. it will only boost our overall by 2points more..

**whoopsie...







..10min left


----------



## HiVizMan

Bloody hell you guys rock. Well worked. 18mins to go will there be much action you think??????


----------



## just_nuke_em

I've got two subs filled in and ready to submit if I need it. Kinda worried that x3 will get bumped really easily


----------



## topdog

yeah that's the most risky one and only four points in it


----------



## CL3P20

emergency deletions.. looks good 1min left


----------



## just_nuke_em

Very nice


----------



## CL3P20

OCN WINS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

















































4point lead and closed competition.. we will wait for the HWBOT announcement


----------



## topdog

Nicely done, congtats all, can you now unblock my scores so I can get my competition points back please, both will not affect the standings


----------



## Rasparthe

Nice two wins in a row! Great job guys! Looking forward to February for the trifecta


----------



## HiVizMan

The stress was killing me.

Well done to the team. And for the first time as a bencher I have actually felt I am part of a team. Dewi I think you will understand. This has been a eye opener for me.

Guys well done and thanks for the ride.


----------



## CL3P20

My apologies on the deletion TD.

*This sort of strategy with the points structure is still new to me.. the downside I see of which, is that it can affect participation points with the score removals [as it doesnt allow a block.. only a delete]. We need to discuss this in the private section with the rest of the team to make sure we have a strategy that can accommodate everyone in a better manner, and make sure that participation points are properly awarded. My word - the next round will go down differently for deletions and boints. Sorry you were the one that got the short end of it this time around.

**Congrats to all the members that submitted! Next comp we will have a little different way to ensure everyone that enters gets their boints for participation awarded.


----------



## HiVizMan

May I make a suggestion.

If you are shooting for the win as a team. Those who are shooting for points, as Dewi and I were/are that we should submit a rubbish score that will never be used. That way if our contest score needs to be trashed we still get the points for having competed. Is this doable? I did that for the 4x section. I saw that FTW was in a strong position. There was no need for me to publish my score even though it was slightly better than his, It was not better than the person above him. So a much weaker score was entered.

Not sure I have made sense. But you guys are bright and will work out what I mean. I hope.


----------



## el gappo

Can everyone who submitted a score whether or not it was a final one please send me the SS and rig picture


----------



## topdog

I also submitted both scores that didn't affect the rankings to get the competition points which count towards my globals, I understand the removal of the X3 class but there was no need to delete my x4 one

Anyway, apologies accepted mate, I know how it is when the clock is ticking away and the competition was so close


----------



## MGF Derp

Great job guys!! That was intense


----------



## just_nuke_em

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *topdog*
> 
> I also submitted both scores that didn't affect the rankings to get the competition points which count towards my globals, I understand the removal of the X3 class but there was no need to delete my x4 one
> Anyway, apologies accepted mate, I know how it is when the clock is ticking away and the competition was so close


In the overall picture, I probably shouldn't have pushed for those x3 subs







. Sorry bout that.


----------



## CL3P20

the extra subs were a great asset tot he team guys.. make no mistake. There were at least 15 entries within the last 40min I would say, that really changed the point structure and ranking. Having many subs, helped ensure that we were able to take 10points for a bracket when it came down to the wire. *The down-side is that higher scores may have had to be deleted so that the next highest was submitted...as only the best score per bracket was accounted for. In other words.. if you had sub'd #2 spot worth 8 points.. your score and others may have been removed so that the team could take 6th or 11th and the 10points that came along with it.

*Members of the bench team can take their comments to a thread I will be opening in the private section, where we can discuss this further for future events.


----------



## just_nuke_em

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> in the private section


Say what now?


----------



## CL3P20

YGPM


----------

